# Sylvia vs Arlovski



## Andrew Green (Jun 1, 2006)

Arlovski gets the vote, Sylvia generally just looks "clumsy", he's got size and power, and some decent boxing skills as of late, but overall I think Arlovski is a much better fighter and will get that belt back. Got sloppy last time and paid for it, I don't think he'll do that again...


----------



## green meanie (Jun 1, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Arlovski gets the vote, Sylvia generally just looks "clumsy", he's got size and power, and some decent boxing skills as of late, but overall I think Arlovski is a much better fighter and will get that belt back. Got sloppy last time and paid for it, I don't think he'll do that again...


 
Agreed.


----------



## MJS (Jun 1, 2006)

This should be yet another great fight.  I'm going to go with Arlovski again though.

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll take sylvia, I think Arloski is a better fighter but sylvia is so big.
Terry


----------



## Henderson (Jun 1, 2006)

*Andrei*​


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm calling Arlovski.  However, in order to win this time he needs to stay out of the way of Tim's hands.  I expect he's going to try to take Tim to the ground quickly.  It's far too risky to try and stand and strike with Sylvia.


----------



## NOZR1 (Jun 1, 2006)

Arlovski if he can get Sylvia to the ground.


----------



## desousae (Jun 1, 2006)

Arlovski is the man, and Sylvia got lucky last time.  Arlovski had Sylvia and was able to remain focused just enough to throw that punch.

Although, I want to see Tito Vs. Forrest again, as Forrest clearly won that fight.


----------



## Davejlaw (Jun 2, 2006)

Hopefully Andrei won't get caught with a garbage, phantom punch this time and will drop that big oaf Sylvia!


----------



## trav101 (Jun 2, 2006)

you know it's going to be arlovski.   I think sylvia is a good enough fighter, the militech guys are generally very good, but he just got a lucky punch in their last fight. And I definitely agree on Sylvia being oafish. I'd never want to fight either of them though.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 9, 2006)

Arlovski


I would like to see him KO Sylvia but i think it will be a submission


----------



## WilliamJ (Jun 10, 2006)

Arlovski got overly aggressive and careless following up a good punch last time. He will be more careful this time.


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Jun 10, 2006)

Sylvia is not even close to the fighter that Arlovski is, he's a lummox with heavy hands...his chances are slim to none.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 10, 2006)

While I agree with all of you predicting that Arlovski will beat Sylvia, I do not agree with referring to Tim as "lummox", "oaf", etc.  Afterall...he did "win" the last one. There aren't many in the UFC that can bang with him.

My $.02...

Frank


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah, his boxing is looking a lot sharper lately.  But gracefull is not a word many would use to describe his fighting...

And his chances aren't all that bad really.  I put Arlovski as a good favorite, but Sylvia has way too much power and is pretty good at staying on his feet to be written off.


----------

